# 2011 Specialized Demo 8 ,finally build up! photo's



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:
































Took a while, but the steed is finally build!
2011 Specialized Demo 8 
Boxxer r2c2 fork,Sram X0 drivetrain,ChrisKing hub's on Ex729 rims,Minion DHF 3C F/B tires,
Saint crank and Saint Brake's.Sunline bar and stem,odi ruffian grip's,Mrp G2 chain guide,Sdg Ti fly sadle,Thompson seatpost,Aircorp pedal's. Let me know what you guy's think.....


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice build solid weight. Looks good.


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank's, bullcrew ,Took it out today for her maiden voyage,, freaking wow,FAST !


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice rig!

Also, is it just me, ore does that HA look very steep in the first pic?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Yah, them bikes are pretty fast.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere that the Demo that Spesh makes for Hills is around 35'ish pounds. So if you ever fancy putting your Demo on a diet, you got some room but prolly will cost mucho dinero though.


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

The only other upgrade will be a Ti spring and it should knock off a couple of ounce's,but Ti spring ,really it's more of a performace thing ...The bike fill's very light when your on the gas....


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

what size is that? kinda looks like a small or xs?


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

It's a x-small ,


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Is that why the HA look so steep? because it does..


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

Look's, but I could assure you, it's a slack 64 degree ha,when you sit on it you could really fill how low and slack it is...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Pics are deceiving then! congrats on the bike btw, looks great!! (forgot to mention)


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank's, heading to Mammonth MT today to really see what Demo is all about..


----------



## jasonborne (Aug 27, 2011)

demo 8 bikes gives lot of potential for tweaking the geometry for easy freeride too but it weigh a lot. Some riders even use it in jump park and it feels like a slopestlye bike or dirtjump when riding on gravity park. with the help of longer wheel base it can also be designed as race bikes. you have taken much effort to bring down the weight its great. Did you find easy to remove the shock from the frame?


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice build and I am definitley digging the blackness of the build.:thumbsup:


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

In person the rig look's more insane !


----------



## intense386 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Black Demo*

Here's mine..


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

One more question Miguel. How tall are you?. 

Comparing the XS and S (new demo), it seems that the only difference is the TT...Don't you feel cramped on the XS? 

Would love to hear your ride report on the bike!


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

Difference betwenn the XS & S , is TT and wheelbase.. I'am 5-05 and no I don't feel cramped on XS.
Fit's great.. As far as the ride report goes , well I only had two day's of riding at Mammoth and the steed felt stable on rough stuff and really pick's up speed,corner's great,chassis is very stiff .. I need more time to dial in the suspension and ride it a bit more before I could really give a ride report...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

great weight build...congrats:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice Demo, Intense386


----------

